# Tip for using heavy cream



## LadyCook61 (Aug 23, 2008)

Heavy Cream
      Selecting heavy cream for whipping can be a tricky process. Heavy 
cream tends to be ultra-pasteurized, which makes it whip to a lower volume 
when the cream still has one month of shelf life. If you want to use heavy 
cream for icing, buy containers that are ready to expire. You'll get a 
really thick, fluffy finished product.


----------



## lindatooo (Aug 24, 2008)

I've heard that if you look for the Organic stuff you can avoid the "Ultra Pasturization" and it does make a difference!


----------

